#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What are the effective tips for a good nights sleep?

## Bhavya

Good nights sleep is definite by the quality, not the quantity of periods slept. With that said millions of individuals tuck into bed every night just to find that they cant accomplish either. Can you guys share some tips for a good nights sleep?

----------


## Bairavi

Sleep in our lives is one of the healthiest things necessary. It is important that a man sleep at least 8 hours a day. The only healthy sleep of a night can only make the beginning of a new day unexpected. So sleep is essential. I hope the following matters will help to make this night's sleep efficient.



*If night sleep is not good, find out the reasons for it.
**Find alternatives for these reasons.
**Please consider whether your activity is satisfactory in the day.
**Avoid thinking of the future only at night.
**Focus on dinner.
**Try to understand the reality of the night and not worry about the bitter things in our life.
**Make everyday tasks planned and fulfilled as planned.
**Keep your mind up before going to sleep for the night.
**Accept the nightly sleep with the most preference.*


I hope you can get a good night's sleep in your life by following it. :Thumbs:

----------


## Bhavya

> Sleep in our lives is one of the healthiest things necessary. It is important that a man sleep at least 8 hours a day. The only healthy sleep of a night can only make the beginning of a new day unexpected. So sleep is essential. I hope the following matters will help to make this night's sleep efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> *If night sleep is not good, find out the reasons for it.
> **Find alternatives for these reasons.
> **Please consider whether your activity is satisfactory in the day.
> **Avoid thinking of the future only at night.
> **Focus on dinner.
> ...


These are nice tips, Thanks for sharing them here Bairavi,

----------

